# coffin lid opening randomly?



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I probably can't do this for this year but I have been thinking about a light-weight coffin in which the lid barely opens up at random intervals or at long interval so that it will appear random.

Any thoughts on how this can be accomplished without a complex set up.

I was thinking more on the lines of using a rotisserie motor or something like that. 

I keep my haunt little-kid friendly so I don't want a corpse flying out of the coffin even though I really like that kind of stuff myself.

Links, thoughts.......anything....anybody....help! LOL!
If it can't be done then I will move along in my thoughts about future props.

Thanks everybody.:devil:


EDIT!:
I just read the see-saw skeleton thread. I think something like that would work. Any tips for me or any other ideas?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you obviously need something like this maybe http://www.cindybob.com/halloween/bluckyanimation/
Look towards the bottom, The blucky heads are set so they randomly move.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Seems to me like there may be a simpler way. Using a rotisserie motor (we'll call #1) , you could use a push rod to lift the top. If #1 was stabilized on a board that had another rotisserie (#2) to see-saw that (or use a cam), then the two being in exact position for lifting the coffin lid is a more hit or miss aspect giving a more random appearence. er...understand?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey guys,
Well....I am not sure what a servo is. LOL! I have read threads on it but I get lost because I don't have the background.
I do like that blucky animation though. 

I have a rotisserie motor that I could work with or I could invest in a wiper motor and see how that would work.

Any other suggestions are appreciated.:jol:


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

You might also try a windshield wiper motor. They're a little stronger than rotisserie motors, and very easy to work with. Just a wiper motor and a cog will serve you nicely I think.

I built exactly that kind of coffin last year out of wood, but used a small air cylinder controlled by a Prop-1. It's on a PIR sensor, so only activates when someone comes close to it. 

Either way works just fine, good luck on the build!

Liam


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you, Liam.


----------

